# Clima sensível ao efeito estufa



## Rog (8 Dez 2006 às 13:45)

Publicado originalmente na Revista Science...



> Clima é extremamente sensível ao efeito estufa, sugere estudo
> 
> _Carbono que causou aquecimento drástico há 55 milhões de anos é comparável ao que existe nos combustíveis fósseis da atualidade, diz cientista_
> 
> ...



Fonte: Estadão-Brasil


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 14:10)

Ora aqui está...o metano e o carbono libertados naturalmente pela litosfera! Até cheguei a "pensar" que os dinossauros tinham automóveis poluentes ou que arrotavam demais...


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 19:52)

Luis França disse:


> Ora aqui está...o metano e o carbono libertados naturalmente pela litosfera! Até cheguei a "pensar" que os dinossauros tinham automóveis poluentes ou que arrotavam demais...



Ai que vamos morrer todos queimadinhos, sabes que os dinossauros tinham um aparelho digestivo muito grande


----------

